# Fox Squirrel Mount



## TommyA(GA) (Sep 16, 2009)

This is a black fox squirrel that GON member Jason Bales brought to me to mount for him.  I thought it was kinda unusual so here are some pics for you Jason and others to look at.


----------



## muzzydoug (Sep 16, 2009)

another great mount tommy!!!!!! i remember seein that thing last time we was up there.awesome job!!!!!!


----------



## jason bales (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good tommy cant wait to get it


----------



## injun joe (Sep 17, 2009)

Good looking mount, Tommy.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice!  Love the solid black ones!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  How many of you have ever seen one of these?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 17, 2009)

only a couple of the solid black foxes in my life.

very nice


----------



## marknga (Sep 17, 2009)

Great mount. I use to have one that I'd see pretty regular over in Twiggs County, he had the white tip on his nose and another white spot about halfway down his tail. Pretty animals but can be down right aggravating .... bark bark bark bark bark bark bark.
Beautiful mount.


----------



## tillman86 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have only seen one and it was in South Georgia and it was was huge


----------



## GIGLM9 (Sep 18, 2009)

I killed this one in October last year in Madison Co. and got it mounted.  I saw another black one later in the year and we have a ton that are redish/blonde in color.


----------



## jason bales (Sep 20, 2009)

i went and picked up my mount today tommy did a great job yall should give him a try he is a great guy that goes the extra mile


----------



## injun joe (Sep 20, 2009)

I've seen 5 in my life in Georgia. I'm trying to see one this year at the end of my .22 barrel. Went last week with a fine fellow from this forum but we got skunked.
You're right about Tommy, Jason. He's as good as they come.


----------



## chadf (Sep 20, 2009)

TommyA(GA) said:


> Thanks everyone!  How many of you have ever seen one of these?



looks great tommy!
seen two black ones total in my life, seen alot of the grey/cream colored ones!!!!


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Sep 20, 2009)

injun joe said:


> I've seen 5 in my life in Georgia. I'm trying to see one this year at the end of my .22 barrel. Went last week with a fine fellow from this forum but we got skunked.
> You're right about Tommy, Jason. He's as good as they come.



Thanks Brent and to everyone else who are complementing me and my work.  Now all ya'll have to do is kill something and give me a call.  PM me for my website address if needed to view pictures or price list etc.  Thanks again guys.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice mount - he sure has a lllllloooooooonnnnnnnnnggggg tail!


----------

